# [Google Earth] No se ven las letras en 3D.

## gdaker

Hola !

Al ejecutar google earth no se ven las letras del mapa ni de la opcion Buscar correctamente.

Todos los nombres de las cuidades y cualquier texto de la zona mapa se ve asi.

En el menu "opciones" "seleccionar fuente" "fuente 3d" solo me aparece la opcion "Fixed".

```
[ebuild   R   ] sci-geosciences/googleearth-6.0.2.2074  USE="qt-bundled -mdns-bundled" 0 kB

```

Tengo instalado corefonts es el primer problema que tengo con las fuentes y no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser el problema.

Aqui hay una imagen para que no quede duda.

http://imageshack.us/f/194/pantallazojq.png/

Un saludo   :Cool: 

----------

## cameta

Asegurate de tener instalados una serie de paquetes de fuentes. Creo que en el manual ponia unos cuantos que era muy conveniente de tener instalados.

----------

## cameta

Corefonts es la que tiene que estar instalada. Prueba a desinstalarla y volverla a instalar

----------

## AnimAlf

nop, eso no es. Más ideas ¿?

--- edit ---

Vale, faltaba añadir en la sección Files del xorg.conf FontPath 	"/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

SOLVED

----------

